# Snow socks for Motorhome tyres ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our local ambulance service has just equipped it's fleet with " snow socks". These are apparently quick to put on and are reusable.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-11853611

Has anyone used them on a motorhome and are they acceptable in Europe ?

G


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I have them and posted pics last winter(22/02/2010), they are very easy to put on and take off, you use them to get unstuck then remove them, they also work on wet grass, mud etc.,unlike chains they do not wear well on tarmac, they are not accepted in Europe. Google for YouTube links of demos.
viator


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.autosock.co.uk/parked.html

The site has crashed due to overload.
I have not used them but they certainly look usefull as a standby but not a replacement for snow chains

Video on here
http://www.activeoutdoors.info/activeoutdoors/Article91.html

Dave p


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

i've used them - i bought them primarily last year as a back up and in case when on my own in the alps for some of the time they might be easier to put on than my chains (which are excellent by the way they just are easier with 2 people one outside and one inside the mh :roll: )

they are good on all surfaces and i used them to get me off the grass i had accidentally :roll: driven onto at Stourhead NT site one wet weekend.

Having a TAG axle they are also handy for the back wheels which are not drive wheels and can help do the job with the chains on the front in deep snow or v icy conditions

they are a fair price and v easy to put on = i am a woman of a certain age and I can do it :lol: so nuff said

definitely worth keeping in the garage and better than those yellow traction mats as you can keep going with them on .... (so i hear :lol: :wink: ) hope that helps a bit


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

p.s sorry

just to ditto viator they are not a substitute for chains and above 1500m you will not get away with just socks in your boot in europe legally or quite simply to move any distance! quite rightly so as they are ok on tarmac but won't last long - chains are always the best on snow - would've been lost without mine up in the resort


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all...most interesting. I like the idea of keeping them in the van for emergency use however- muddy fields, icy roads and so on. I've only had one experience with snow chains and would prefer not to do it again !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chris,

As mentioned, they should never be used as a snowchain substitute and are not officially recognized as such but they are handy for those 'in between' situations...

I once got stuck on a car park at the top of Col de la Schlucht, it was all compacted snow and like an ice rink and on a slight slope, we had to mess around putting on chains to get out but a much quicker and convenient option would have been snowsocks.

We haven't used them in anger yet but now keep a pair of snowsocks in the van all year round for just these type of situations.

I've had a trial fit (on a nice clean driveway) and they are so much easier to fit than snowchains so i'm thinking everyone should keep a pair as a back up, i'm getting a pair for the car as well.

Pete


----------

